# Push rod problem



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find push rods for 65 YS block push rod? Original rods were melling 500574 , 312” in diameter. And 8.693” in length. Anyone have any?


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

comp cams has some 8.684 rods, i just ordered a set for my 69 1.65 ratio rocker install. if they dont work out for me, ill let you know. i was having issues with valves not closing with the stock 9.146 rods...


----------

